# span ID problem in FireFox



## Tobeon (Mar 24, 2004)

I have some HTML code which goes like this...




balbalbla

and I have a javascript function which goes like this
makeHidden(thefilters);

Now in IE7 all works fine, but in Firefox I get the error
"thefilters is not defined"

this has been driving me crazy, anyone have any ideas?


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Can you post the code for makeHidden()?

EDIT: Also, you will have to put "thefilters" in quotes, like this:

makeHidden('thefilters')

Peace...


----------

